# What do you think about the mohawk look?



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

not a clear picture, but worth it, imho


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

very cute. i cut buddy's hair so he has a mowhawk. and everyone loves it!


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

We had a toy poodle come in that was completely shaved down with just a mohawk and it was super cute... I love it.


----------



## Roritherat (Apr 2, 2008)

Cute 

Mohawks are my FAVORITE. They are so much fun! My favorite mohawk client is this little mixed dog (looks like cairn/chihuahua maybe) that gets a mohawk that starts between his eyes and extend all the way down to the tip of his tail. He looks like a little stegasaurus (sp?)


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I like mohawks. One of my Poodles has doggy dreadlocks (cords) on his head and tail.


----------



## erijane (Mar 30, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> I like mohawks. One of my Poodles has doggy dreadlocks (cords) on his head and tail.


I think I like it! cuties


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I've always found it funny. My past Schnauzer, DeVante', had a mohawk at one point. A whole body mohawk that is.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks to this thread... my other Poodle, Nut, now has a mohawk! I'm posting while the pink dye sets, though since she's grey I'm not sure how well it'll show. Her body is shaved in a #10 (short), I left her pretty ears and she's got cords starting on her tail.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a retiever x poodle. My cousin keeps trying to talk me into giving him a mohawk. I have no reason for resistance, I just havent done it yet. I love the look. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## cici (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you all ever checked out that website that has nothing but pics of dogs with mohawks? It's hilarious! I think it's okay to post it here since they're not selling anything... check it out and let me know what you think dogswithmohawks.com


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh those pictures are to adorable! One of the kennel girls at my work has a chow mix named Ming and she shaves her down into a mohawk which looks just amazing. I've wanted to do it to my parents dog Kari, but they would never let me.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a mohawk I did for a client on a their little Eskimo mix. He sure is a cutie. They wanted extreme style with the clydesdale feet too..lol Too cute.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I have that on my shih right now!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I LOVE when people ask for mohawks. I think they are wonderful!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I've always found it funny. My past Schnauzer, DeVante', had a mohawk at one point. A whole body mohawk that is.


That would look cool with ribs as well, skeledog...

Especially for Halloween...


----------



## yknotu23 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am so jealous of all of you that get to do mohawks on dogs. None of my customers are interested


----------

